# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Glass Shower Splashback

## Markt

Hi, 
In the process of building a bathroom.  I am thinking of lining the shower walls with glass splashback instead of tiling it.  Has anyone done this? Does anyone think this would work? Any pros and cons?  I can think of a pro being easier to clean (and as I clean the shower this is important), less likely to leak as there is less gaps (no grout).  I assume the glass is strong enough that it wouldn't break. 
There are a few other 'plastic' type of splashbacks, but I get the impression that they aren't as tough/scratch resistant as glass? 
Does anyone know the cost of glass splashback ($/m2) so I can compare it to the cost of tiles ($60m2 to buy and $50m2 to lay?). 
Thanks for the advice. 
Regards
Mark

----------


## Gaza

> Hi, 
> In the process of building a bathroom.  I am thinking of lining the shower walls with glass splashback instead of tiling it.  Has anyone done this? Does anyone think this would work? Any pros and cons?  I can think of a pro being easier to clean (and as I clean the shower this is important), less likely to leak as there is less gaps (no grout).  I assume the glass is strong enough that it wouldn't break. 
> Thanks for the advice. 
> Regards
> Mark

  
Can be done still to membrane the wall sheet before direct sticking glass which need to be toughen colour back glass

----------


## Markt

Thanks for the quick reply, the wall has already been membraned.  I would be using a glass splashback company so it would be toughened for sure.

----------


## shauck

I'm interested in this idea too. Have a glass splashback in kitchen and love it. Windex to clean, easily. If you are really specific on the colour, make sure you use starfire glass. It is a bit more pricey than standard toughened glass but hasn't got a green or blue tint and so colours will be perfect. Having said that, we used normal toughened glass (had next to no money at the time). We risked it and it worked but our colour choice was a darkish green. White would definitely turn out greenish or bluish. 
If you're trying to save on costs, get the glass cut by a glazier and then take to a painter specialist. We did that and saved a bit.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The only reason I can think of that may give you grief is the condensation that will form behind the glass, it being cold and then rapid heating from hot water. 
Even the plastic sheeting can do this and the sealing at the front normally has a small hole to allow drainage. Keeping in mind that this material is normally only used on shower trays, so the moisture would not be in contact with the wall. 
You could fully tank the shower walls to protect them, but you would still be looking at some way to drain any condensate. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> \
> You could fully tank the shower walls to protect them, but you would still be looking at some way to drain any condensate. 
> Good luck.

  could you not install glass ontop of floor screed then tile up to glass this way any condesation could drain down into floor screed and be caught by floor membrane / up turn

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> could you not install glass ontop of floor screed then tile up to glass this way any condensation could drain down into floor screed and be caught by floor membrane / up turn

  You could, however the fact that you have moisture behind the glass may give you a mould problem, you also need to confirm that any/all moisture is free draining.
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Glass splashbacks run at about $350 m2 for float glass (has the green tinge) and $450 m2 for starfire (clear). Most cutouts are about $100 each, so at the very least you'd have 1 for the tap, 1 for an outlet and maybe a couple for fixing a shower rail and shelf. Remember, once toughened you can't cut or drill into it.

----------


## shauck

This one cost us 700 bucks but I did get the glass (not starfire) cut then took it elsewhere to get painted.

----------


## Teabag

I recently stayed in a hotel that had glass splashbacks in the shower. I liked it but the colour was an off white and looked a bit bland without the feature of tiles. The effect was enhanced due to the enclosed cubicle in a relatively small space. My advice would be to be consider the colour carefully.

----------


## r3nov8or

We also like the easy cleaning aspect of a non-tiled shower recess, and so have used Laminex "Aquapanel/Lamipanel" in the past. Not the 'opulent' look of glass, but certainly the ease of cleaning plus easy ability to cut and drill as necessary is a bonus.

----------


## pashley

hi mark . in the same boat here. found glass way to expensive considering the lifetime before you renovate again. have you considered acrilic panels. 1/4 of the price of glass and more workable and you can install it yourself. you may worry about scratches but who goes into the bathroom with a scrourer and if it does get the odd mark or two it can be cut out with metal polish . regards phil        

> Hi, 
> In the process of building a bathroom.  I am thinking of lining the shower walls with glass splashback instead of tiling it.  Has anyone done this? Does anyone think this would work? Any pros and cons?  I can think of a pro being easier to clean (and as I clean the shower this is important), less likely to leak as there is less gaps (no grout).  I assume the glass is strong enough that it wouldn't break. 
> There are a few other 'plastic' type of splashbacks, but I get the impression that they aren't as tough/scratch resistant as glass? 
> Does anyone know the cost of glass splashback ($/m2) so I can compare it to the cost of tiles ($60m2 to buy and $50m2 to lay?). 
> Thanks for the advice. 
> Regards
> Mark

----------

